# Any advice on fiat windscreen wiper motor?



## 110422 (Mar 7, 2008)

hi. I have a german imported 1991 hymermobil 564 built on a fiat ducato chassis. I am desperately trying to replace the windscreen wiper motor and am having mojor difficulties in doing this. The faulty motor is a BOSCH 0390241314 CEP 12V which, according to bosch, was discontinued in 1995. I have been to fiat who keep insisting that the one they have sent is the correct replacement motor although the wiring and the back plate is totally different. Even the fiat dealer is convinced that fiat have sent the wrong motor. I have also tried getting a used motor and every breaker that seems positive comes up with a negative. Our van (Helga) has been out of action now for nearly a year due to these wipers as we also had a problem replacing a windscreen wiper relay, which is also discontinued and extremely hard to find (one turned up in a shoebox at a small garage in nottingham!). After three different 'expert' garages have tried fixing the wipers (the longest they've lasted was about five days) and approx £800 later, we are back to square one! Both my wife and I have lost confidence in Helga and need to get this problem sorted out once and for all to save our sanity!! Please could anyone give us some advice or ultimately supply us with the correct motor. Thanks x


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

You don't say exactly what's the problem is. If it's the motor ie the winding or the brushes, then you could probably get it rebuilt. If it's the gearbox, then it would be a question of trying to find a good 2nd hand 'box. H


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

In a very past life I used to work for Lucas Service. They employed vehicle electrical technicians who were trained to strip and rebuild things like wiper motors.
Do you have a Lucas Service depot locally who you could try?


----------



## 110422 (Mar 7, 2008)

*fiat wiper motor problem*



homerdog said:


> You don't say exactly what's the problem is. If it's the motor ie the winding or the brushes, then you could probably get it rebuilt. If it's the gearbox, then it would be a question of trying to find a good 2nd hand 'box. H


Hi. originally the wipers just stopped but since getting a relay , they would stop for a few seconds during wiping continuously. i had a look at the circular disc under the plastic back plate and now it doesn't want to work at all. thanx for you reply. x


----------



## 110422 (Mar 7, 2008)

*fiat wiper motor problem*



GerryD said:


> In a very past life I used to work for Lucas Service. They employed vehicle electrical technicians who were trained to strip and rebuild things like wiper motors.
> Do you have a Lucas Service depot locally who you could try?


hi. I've just called lucas services (derby)on your suggestion but apparently it's not something that they do. His suggestion was to keep trying to find a 2nd hand replacement. Thanks for your advice. All other advice welcome!


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

www.carwood.co.uk Ask for their advice. Have you had an independent auto electrician to check the thing out? Good luck H


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*possible answer ,,*

all part,s come with part number . i would and have in the past , looked closely at the complete body of the wiper motor , because i believe the answer is looking at you . body work is probably very dark paint or bright , any way look for a series of numbers and or letters you may end up cleaning a lot to find this but it is their , once you find these , give the entire series of letter,s or ? to your supplier , and he will only come up with this part in particular , or the change of wiper motor to be used .

it is the only answer left . failing this go to a fiat garage that service commercial vehicles , one that has been round a long time get these people to take a look at what you are trying to solve and bet you 10-1 they know the answer with out even having to think about it.

good luck , have fun  .
all the best , denton


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
I had the linkage go on my old fiat when i had it. I tried one of the web based parts locators. I had a call withing 10 mins offering me the motor and linkage off a breaker for 25 quid inc courier. The item came next day.
I have used them twice since and found them to be really good. 

Just put a google in for second hand ducato parts or somthing like that. 
I think the one i used was parts master or similar. You just put your vehicle details in and what you want and a phone number. this info goes out to loads of breakers yards and if one sees what you want and has got it the will ring you straight back. you may get several calls so say that you will ring them back in 30 mins or so. then if you get 2 calls you can pick the cheapest.

hope this get you sorted.

Phill


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Try posting your problems on this forum
http://www.fiatforum.com/ducato/
They are very helpful


----------



## 109051 (Jan 5, 2008)

Try Mike Chubb, No 1 Gear in Chard. He breaks sevel chassis vechiles and does mail order 01460 67000 or www.nogear.com


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Fiat Wiper problem*

http://www.vansparefinder.co.uk/carsparefinder/carparts.php

Do you think this website will be able to help you? I will be interested as we also have an elderly Hymer and have had to have a number of parts rebuilt so far. I can't see why on earth Fiat have discontinued parts for these years when there are thousands of Hymers still on the road, in good condition and with owners wanting to keep them there.

Best of luck
Sundial


----------

